# My gallery



## piscesguy (Jul 22, 2007)

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11


----------



## piscesguy (Jul 22, 2007)

#12




#13




#14




#15




#16


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 22, 2007)

#11 Looks good!  Welcome to TPF!


----------



## piscesguy (Jul 25, 2007)

#17




#18




#19




#20


----------



## Velocity (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice set of shots.
Nige


----------



## Crobo (Jul 27, 2007)

learn how to use DOF to isolate your subject ( #2 and 6)
make sure the shot is in focus correctly (#12 and 13)
and dont center cyour subjects (#7)
all of the night shots look like snapshots to me.
when shooting water try to set a longer shutter speed to give the water a more milky smooth look

some of these have potential, but take control of your camera and use it to its max ability.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2007)

Heya piscesguy, welcome to ThePhotoForum! 
Thanks for joining and sharing your photos with us so we get to know you and may see what you see.

Now as to your photos - I agree with what Crobo says here about learning how to better control your camera and your composition.

And another thought I am having is: learn to discriminate. Learn to look at your photos and to CHOOSE, and to then only present the best.


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 5, 2007)

FLOWER #1




FLOWER #2




FLOWER #3




FLOWER #4




FLOWER #5




FLOWER #6




FLOWER #7




FLOWER #8




FLOWER #9


----------



## JYoung (Aug 5, 2007)

A wonderful series of picture!


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 5, 2007)

KLCC#1





KLCC#2


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 6, 2007)

KLCC#3





KLCC#4


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 6, 2007)

KLCC#5


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 6, 2007)

KLCC#6


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 12, 2007)

TBJ #1






TBJ#2





TBJ#3





TBJ#4





TBJ#5


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 26, 2007)

PUTRAJAYA #1





PUTRAJAYA #2





PUTRAJAYA #3





PUTRAJAYA #4





PUTRAJAYA #5





PUTRAJAYA #6





PUTRAJAYA #7


----------



## piscesguy (Aug 31, 2007)

MELAKA #1





MELAKA #2




MELAKA #3




MELAKA #4




MELAKA #5




MELAKA #6




MELAKA #7


----------



## piscesguy (Mar 30, 2008)

A Farmosa Cowboy Town Carnival #1





A Farmosa Cowboy Town Carnival #2





A Farmosa Cowboy Town Carnival #3





A Farmosa Cowboy Town Carnival #4





Jonker Street, Malacca





Malacca River





A Farmosa Resort #1





A Farmosa Resort #2





A Farmosa Resort #3


----------



## ScottS (Mar 30, 2008)

My god man... you going to post every picture you have ever taken!??


----------

